# late feb early march



## seanhug (Feb 2, 2013)

hi all,

I would greatly appreciate some input on where to go for snowboarding / loving ....its for a long weekend (feb 28th to March 6th) getaway with my girl in the USA. I know this is a vague question.. but I know very little and cant decide... every blog I read throws me off even more...:dizzy:.
I have my heart set on Colorado ... but hear they are having bad snow??? 
Utah also sounds very good... not too interested in the NE ...Its the area of the USA I have seen the most

Please keep in mind I live all the way down in Miami... which chops out most options like Montana or Oregon because they seem to be too freaikin far....

Im looking for mostly beginner to intermediate courses because of my girl... but would like a fairly large mountain so that I don't spend all day grabbing lifts... happened to me in the NE and it sucked....

Ideally, I would like to find a nice town or area for us to get to know.... and hopefully combine that with good snow and a nice mountain.. anything pop into mind?

Any advice will be much appreciated....:thumbsup:


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you flying or trying to do this as a road trip? If you're flying it doesn't take much more time or money to get to Montana than Colorado. If you're driving, you're going to spend twice as much time driving as you are actually at the resort no matter where you go.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Filght wise, Colorado is much Cheaper than anywhere else on Southwest.


----------



## seanhug (Feb 2, 2013)

tigre said:


> Are you flying or trying to do this as a road trip? If you're flying it doesn't take much more time or money to get to Montana than Colorado. If you're driving, you're going to spend twice as much time driving as you are actually at the resort no matter where you go.


Unfortunately, we dont have enough time to go on a road trip.. We will fly for sure...


----------



## Bonzer564 (Jan 26, 2013)

I say just go to Colorado, I am. And actually at the same time as you. I to am from the south, close to New Orleans. I've been looking at snow reports on onthesnow.com and they are getting snow, just not the big dumps like the local people would like but for people like you and me, I think you will definitely be satisfied with what they are getting. Breck just got like 10" just yesterday. A-Basin is opening more and more trails everyday. Summit County is a great place to go. Yea, they are not "epic" right now but, dude they got snow. I've stayed just about everywhere in Summit County and I love it there. If it is just you and your girl, I say Breck.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Jay Peak and Stowe in Vermont have equal if not deeper bases than the mountains near Vail. Even Sugarloaf in Maine has 28 to 39 inch base where most CO mountains in that range have mid 40s. If you can go to Jay or Stowe and it is cheaper than CO than I would just do that.

If you actually want snow go to Jackson Hole. Might be a bit pricey though.


----------



## Bonzer564 (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, forgot to mention, Steamboat is getting their fair share of snow, more than Summit County. There is a storm forecast to pass clean over CO. soon. Check out onthesnow.com


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If you're flying why would anything seem to far? The difference in flying to UT and CO or flying to WA, OR, or Tahoe really isn't that much. Plus, if CO is really where you wanna go, and you live in FL, the snow they are getting will be plenty for you.


----------



## Bonzer564 (Jan 26, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> If you're flying why would anything seem to far? The difference in flying to UT and CO or flying to WA, OR, or Tahoe really isn't that much. Plus, if CO is really where you wanna go, and you live in FL, the snow they are getting will be plenty for you.


Exactly, you can fly right into Steamboat.


----------



## seanhug (Feb 2, 2013)

ok so .. i think i have narrowed it down to breckenridge and steamboat... sounds good??... 
breckenridge seems easier to get to, therefor probably more crowded.. but i can live with that...
steamboat seems nice and much easier to get to .. but how long is the drive from denver?? i think its like 4 more hours... 
anyways .. any input on both places would be appreciated... specially... tickets....lodging... ... something decent but not too pricey.. im not rich.. but am willing to spend a bit to make it a perfect trip... 
THX!


----------



## Bonzer564 (Jan 26, 2013)

seanhug said:


> ok so .. i think i have narrowed it down to breckenridge and steamboat... sounds good??...
> breckenridge seems easier to get to, therefor probably more crowded.. but i can live with that...
> steamboat seems nice and much easier to get to .. but how long is the drive from denver?? i think its like 4 more hours...
> anyways .. any input on both places would be appreciated... specially... tickets....lodging... ... something decent but not too pricey.. im not rich.. but am willing to spend a bit to make it a perfect trip...
> THX!


Steamboat has an airport. Go to their website and contact the resort for help. Or call a travel agent for flights from your neck of the woods. Maybe someone on here can give better info but you can start with that. I know Steamboat will have some kind of package to fit your needs. They combine room, lift tickets, rental equipment, shuttles to and from airport. Just give them a call.


----------



## Bonzer564 (Jan 26, 2013)

On the flip side, you could do like what i'm doing. I staying at a Keystone Resort, getting there this coming Mon. The package I have allows me to choose a different mountain everyday if I want out of Keystone, Breck, A-Basin, Vail and Beaver Creek. So you have options. Some might get a few inches over night and you could ride a shuttle to any one. For instance, the other day Keystone got nothing while 15to 20 min. down the road at Breck got 10".


----------



## suburbanlegend8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Fly to Reno, go to Tahoe. It will only be slightly more, if not the same cost as flying to Denver and Tahoe is having a much better season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you fly into DIA and drive to Steamboat, it's a little over 3 hours. You have to drive through Summit County though, so depending on when you are traveling you could hit a fair amount of traffic. It's a gorgeous drive though. Steamboat has way more snow than and East Coast spot too. Doing quite well in that zone actually.

I'd recommend it over Breck and Summit county right now. You can say Colorado is having a bad season but that is not really true. Summit County and other Front Range spots are having a bad season. Most other places are doing just fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like the pnw snow machine is going to start cranking


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> looks like the pnw snow machine is going to start cranking


It's been sending it's left overs right over Colorado as of late too. Thankfully...

3 weeks man. I'll be in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be in Utah this same weekend. Definitely hoping for some snow while we're there! I'm antsy, but in the meantime, we've got a nice storm that started today, so I'll be in a cabin at Mt. Baker all weekend enjoying the several FEET of snow expected over the next 72hrs. 

I agree with what everyone says though. When you're spending for a trip, don't let a a few extra bucks to fly to one mtn vs. another, or gas money in the rental car limit your decisions.Well, with the exception of some that seem to be more expensive flights such as Jackson Hole & Mammoth for West Coast flights.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I hate connecting flights when I travel so Denver is always a favorite of mine - can get there direct from most major airports.

I've been to Breck twice (love it there) and did the drive from Denver to Steamboat in 2005. It's a long drive but very scenic in spots.


----------



## SnowBored (Jan 30, 2013)

Central and Southern California just got dumped on. Don't know if you're down for West Coast boarding, but now's the time. Big Bear, Snow Summit and Snow Valley would be my suggestions. 

Snow Valley is far less crowded though - I have weekday lift tix I'm using next week that are 60% off. Totally worth it for the shorter drive and wipe open runs. Here's where I get mine: Discount lift tickets - Snow Valley - Ski For Free and I've used the "SV5" code for years. Hope this helps


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I love that my home resorts have a 60 inch base and a 32 inch base and that's in Arizona lol. Anyway, I'd suggest SLC personally. Park City to be specific. They have a 43 inch base, and it's super romantic and fun to go out there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I love that my home resorts have a 60 inch base and a 32 inch base and that's in Arizona lol. Anyway, I'd suggest SLC personally. Park City to be specific. They have a 43 inch base, and it's super romantic and fun to go out there.


ewww...43 inches :yahoo: go there!


Heather 160" and Pan 189" base

Weather Snowing - at times heavily

Slope Conditions Powder


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ewww...43 inches :yahoo: go there!
> 
> 
> Heather 160" and Pan 189" base
> ...


Terrain > base at times. I'd trade 30 inches in Colorado for 30 inches in Az where although it's a mountain it's fucking tiny and boring.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

This Poor Kid asks a simple question and gets every johnny-come-lately response in the book. A trip with his girl, first time out west, something that isn't difficult to get to.

Flying from Florida to Mammoth via LAX is a pain in the Hiney. Unless there is a direct flight to Portland or Sea-Tac, flying to the PNW from Florida is a pain in the hiney. Flying into Jackson from anywhere is a Pain in the Hiney (and wallet.) 

OP, here are your options. Denver or SLC. If you can get a direct flight. Connections to Reno or Sacramento for Lake Tahoe are usually comparable in price, but they often use-up a lot of travel time. And Good GOD, When someone says "Where to go in the west......I spend too much time in the east and do not want to go to east coast resorts." PlEASE PLEASE PLEASE quit giving them the Jay Peak/Stowe pitch. Yes there is more snow there than Breck and PC, but the terrain is totally different and OP specifies NO EAST COAST.

If you fly into Denver, I'd suggest Steamboat. They are getting more and better snow than Breck/Vail/Keystone. I am currently in Breck and it is Meh, at best, with 5 inches reported last night and no more than 3 inches found at any one spot on the mountain. In many many spots, that is 3 inches on top of crud! Then again, you're looking for beginner to Intermediate, so You'll be tickled with Breckenridge. Head over to Keystone (about 25 mins away) mid-week. Much less crowded.

Steamboat will be the pretty/romantic experience that you're looking for. You'll tell your eldest child about it when he/she asks "where did I come from?"

Otherwise, flying into SLC and going to Park City is also a good option. It is a short drive from the airport (45 minutes) I usually don't endorse Park City, but if you're intermediate and looking for a cute town....PC is good to go.

That being said. I'm sure you're already booked and ready to go. Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## seanhug (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks so much,.. your input is much appreciated .. we are going to steamboat... colorado is calling me.. and i get positive feedback..


----------

